# instalar gentoo

## hall9000

hola gente, llevo un par de años con gnu/linux ( opensuse, ubuntu) y me gustaría probar a instalar gentoo. tengo en mi disco duro windows y ubuntu y mi intención es quitarle espacio a windows para hacer la partición de gentoo. 

aquí os dejo una imagen de mi disco duro desde gparted:

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/672/pantallazo2v.png

dudas:

- ¿puedo compartir swap y /home con ubuntu? si es así solo tendría que crear una partición quitándosela a sda1 para instalar gentoo ¿no?

-  hasta ahora siempre e instalado con un entorno gráfico donde puedes elegir la partición donde instalar, ¿como seria en gentoo con el cd minimal?

- e leído que la instalación dura horas ¿puedo aparcar la instalación y luego retomarla con un poweroff por ejemplo?

- el manual gentoo esta pensado para tener solo gentoo ¿sabéis algún manual de como compartir gentoo con otros S.O?

como veis tengo muchas dudas, espero consejos.

muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.

----------

## agdg

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> - ¿puedo compartir swap y /home con ubuntu? si es así solo tendría que crear una partición quitándosela a sda1 para instalar gentoo ¿no?

 

La swap no hay problemas en compartirla. Si compartes /home puedes llegar a tener problemas de permisos, así como en los ficheros de configuración en caso de que las versiones de software no sean las mismas (que es lo más normal).

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> -  hasta ahora siempre e instalado con un entorno gráfico donde puedes elegir la partición donde instalar, ¿como seria en gentoo con el cd minimal?

 

Se hace todo desde un terminal, a mano. Siguiendo punto por punto el handbook no tendrás problemas. Pero desde luego si esperas un proceso de instalación guiado/sencillo directamente olvida gentoo ya que no es su filosofía.

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> - e leído que la instalación dura horas ¿puedo aparcar la instalación y luego retomarla con un poweroff por ejemplo?

 

Si tienes una buena máquina, y ya has instalado anteriormente gentoo, una instalación completa (con entorno de escritorio...) puede llevarte unas 4-5 horas incluido el tiempo de compilación.

Si es la primera ves que instalas gentoo, necesitaras algún que otro día  :Wink: 

Lo mejor es que hagas la instalación desde un terminal (gnome-terminal o xterm, por ejemplo) de Ubuntu. De esa forma, cuando te canses minimizas la terminal y a otra cosa. Cuando quieras retomar la instalación, tan solo tienes que volver al terminal.

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> - el manual gentoo esta pensado para tener solo gentoo ¿sabéis algún manual de como compartir gentoo con otros S.O?
> 
> como veis tengo muchas dudas, espero consejos.
> 
> muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.

 

Tan solo tienes que usar una partición diferente para el root (/) de cada distribución. Y por supuesto añadir la línea de arranque al grub.

----------

## hall9000

hola de nuevo, mas dudas:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo mejor es que hagas la instalación desde un terminal (gnome-terminal o xterm, por ejemplo) de Ubuntu. De esa forma, cuando te canses minimizas la terminal y a otra cosa. Cuando quieras retomar la instalación, tan solo tienes que volver al terminal.
> 
> 

 

- ¿esto quiere decir que puedo instalar gentoo desde la terminal de  ubuntu? ¿puedo desde ubuntu acceder a otra partición física y instalar gentoo ahí? ¿como empezaría?

- viendo tu respuesta voy a crear dos particiones, para / y para /home. en ubuntu utilizo ext4 como sistema de ficheros y va bastante bien, pero mirando el manual solo viene para ext3 mke2fs -j

¿cual es el comando para ext4?¿ o me recomiendas ext3?

eso es todo por ahora,mientras sigo leyendo el manual.

----------

## agdg

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> - ¿esto quiere decir que puedo instalar gentoo desde la terminal de  ubuntu? ¿puedo desde ubuntu acceder a otra partición física y instalar gentoo ahí? ¿como empezaría?

 Si. Si y si. Una vez tengas el disco particionado, formateado y montado: Capitulo 5 del manual.

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> ¿cual es el comando para ext4?¿ o me recomiendas ext3?

 mkfs.ext4

----------

## hall9000

bueno e creado solo una partición para gentoo porque al tener una extendida solo puedo crear tres primarias. así que no e podido crear /home aparte, pero me da igual, me sirve para ir conociendo gento y en el futuro ya veremos.

en cuanto a la swap la de ubuntu, aquí una imagen de como quedaria:

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/608/pantallazo5c.png

si crees que algo esta mal pues no dudes en decirlo.

aparte de eso y en relación a la instalación desde ubuntu e estado mirando por ahí y e encontrado esto:

http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Gentoo-Linux-from-Ubuntu&ei=N4c5Tc-eGpO08QP_mMCjCA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCEQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dinstalar%2Bgentoo%2Bdesde%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D828%26prmd%3Divns

 mi duda es sobre el paso 2 de este manual que dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Necesita instalar chroot en Ubuntu. Usted puede lograr esto a través de Synaptic instalando los paquetes dchroot y debootstrap, o la línea de comandos tecleando sudo aptitude install dchroot debootstrap . Este programa permite a Linux pretender temporalmente que su directorio raíz es diferente de la normal.

 

e mirado en synaptic, y e encontrado esos dos paquetes pero no están instalados ¿crees que necesito instalarlo? no quiero dar palos de ciego.

otra duda, dijiste:

 *Quote:*   

> Tan solo tienes que usar una partición diferente para el root (/) de cada distribución. Y por supuesto añadir la línea de arranque al grub.
> 
> 

 

¿eso que quiere decir? que seguiría usando el grub de ubuntu y añadiría la entrada para gentoo. ¿como y cuando se hace eso? ¿o tengo que instalar el grub de gentoo?

son muchas dudas, muchas gracias por el interés.

----------

## agdg

La configuración es perfectamente válida. Respecto a lo que dice la guía, no es necesario, Ubuntu integra chroot; puedes probarlo con man chroot en un terminal.

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> otra duda, dijiste:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Tan solo tienes que usar una partición diferente para el root (/) de cada distribución. Y por supuesto añadir la línea de arranque al grub.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tienes dos opciones:

1.- Dejar el grub de Ubuntu, y añadir la línea de gentoo. 

2.- Seguir el manual de instalación de gentoo, instalar un nuevo grub y añadirle la línea de Ubuntu.

Si optas por la primera opción... busca un editor gráfico para el grub, seguramente Ubuntu tenga alguno en sus repo, porque el archivo de configuración del grub de Ubuntu no esta en la línea del principio KISS

----------

## hall9000

hola de nueva, tengo una duda muy tonta pero como e buscado por google y no e encontrado solución la pongo aquí. yo cuando pensé en instalar gentoo lo primero que hice fue descargarme el .iso del cd minimal 64bts y grabarlo en un cd. (por cierto arranqué el pc desde el cd para probar y no me detecta ni el teclado ni el ratón)

pero bueno el caso es que me veo con el cd y la instalación desde ubuntu y pienso, no necesito el cd para nada ¿no?;  es decir tengo el disco particionado, la partición preparada y formateada y una terminal. solo tengo que abrir la terminal y empezar a trabajar, ¿no?.

entonces arranco la terminal como root, (sino no me deja hacer nada) hacemos:

- fdisk /dev/sda y me sale esto:

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3918/pantallazo1x.png

entonces veo que la partición para gentoo es:

/dev/sda4

y la swap:

/dev/sda5

mirando el manual vendría creación del sistema de ficheros:

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda4

activación de swap:

mkswap /dev/sda5

swapon /dev/sda5

después el montaje:

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

(creo que no hay que montar nada mas)

y después vendría el paso 5 del manual:

ajustar la hora, situarnos en:

  cd /mnt/gentoo

y descargar el stage3 y el portage:

para descargar el stage3 : releases/amd64/autobuilds/  ¿cual descargo?

current-stage3-amd64-hardened+nomultilib/

current-stage3-amd64-hardened/

current-stage3-amd64/

current-stage3/

bueno eso es todo, parece que estoy haciendo un manual en vez de hacer una pregunta   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

espero que me sirva de algo.

gracias por la paciencia.

----------

## agdg

Elúltimo stage3 amd64,debe ser del tipo: stage3-amd64-FECHA.tar.bz2

----------

## hall9000

bueno, sigo estudiándome el manual a la espera de tiempo para la instalación (quizás el fin de semana) y tengo alguna duda mas. mi pc es un:

intelcore2 quad q6600, 2.40 ghz, 4 gb ram, tarjeta gráfica nvidia geforce 8500 gt 1024 mb 64 bts.

tengo varias cosas claras, que quiero gnome, que voy a utilizar genkernel para configurar el núcleo.

 1 duda: ¿segun los datos del pc, que poner para configurar las  variables CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS?,  ¿o me vale como viene por defecto?

2 duda: variable USE = -qt4 -kde X dbus gtk gnome alsa . ¿necesito algo mas para un SO típico?

SO típico, me refiero que tenga reproductores de vídeo, musica, una suite ofimática (open office), poder grabar cd/dvd, etc.......

----------

## agdg

Este configuración te debería funcionar sin problemas:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

GENERAL="bzip2 multilib java pdf spell ssh symlink xml"

GNOMEUSE="automount cairo glitz fuse gconf gnome gdu gtk nautilus sound policykit"

IMAGEUSE="exif jpeg jpeg2k gif png svg tiff"

NETUSE="msn samba webkit"

MEDIAUSE="a52 aac alsa asf cd css dvd ffmpeg gstreamer lame mp3 mp4 matroska mplayer theora vorbis x264 xvid win32codecs"

NETWIRELESSUSE="network"

NVIDIAUSE="cuda nvidia profiler video_cards_nvidia vdpau xvmc"

NOTUSE="-arts -eds -evo -ipv6 -kde -qt3 -qt4 -mail"

SYSBLOCKUSE="fat ntfs"

SYSTEM="cdr dbus dvdr fam hal lzo mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 threads udev evdev logrotate"

XUSE="opengl truetype X xorg xv xcomposite xinerama"

USE="${GENERAL} ${GNOMEUSE} ${IMAGEUSE} ${NETUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${NETWIRELESSUSE} ${NVIDIAUSE} ${NOTUSE} ${SYSBLOCKUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${XUSE}"

```

Si tienes alguna duda de para que sirve alguna USE: El manual

----------

## hall9000

bueno estoy en ello y ya voy por local.gen, esta es la imagen:

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1770/pantallazo3p.png

¿lo dejo asi?  ¿sino que hago para tenerlo en español?

----------

## esteban_conde

Tienes que descomentar la/s lineas que te interesen busca es_ES.UTF8 o ar_ES.UTF8 si eres argentino en general las dos primeras letras la nacionalidad _ES el idioma.

Descomentar es quitar la la almohadilla # de delante, luego ejecuta locale-gen, al reiniciar creo que tendrás cambios pero para castellanizar bien busca el ultimo tuto.

----------

## hall9000

sigo avanzando, acabo de instalar genkernel:

emerge genkernel

ahora debería ir esto:

Listado de Código 4.2:

Copiar la configuración del núcleo del CD de instalación

# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

pero claro yo no tengo cd de instalación puesto que instalo desde ubuntu. ¿que hago? ejecuto directamente:

# genkernel all

también viene esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Observe que si su partición de arranque no usa el sistema de archivos ext2 o ext3, necesitará configurar manualmente su núcleo con genkernel --menuconfig all y agregar soporte para su sistema de archivos en el núcleo (no como módulo). Los usuarios de EVMS2 o LVM2 probablemente querrán añadir también los argumentos --evms2 or --lvm2. 

 

mi particion de arranque es windows ¿que tengo que hacer ahí?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola.

/proc/config.gz contiene el archivo de configuración del kernel gzipeado -en Ubuntu inclusive-, el mismo que normalmente se almacena además en /usr/src/linux/.config.

Es decir: Seguí el manual al pié de la letra. No importa si booteaste desde un CD o desde un HDD.

Como no sé como funciona genkernel por que no lo he usado en mi vida no tengo mas que la teoría que dice que debería funcionar, pero en la práctica sinceramente no sabría decirte.

Como recomendación: Usar genkernel es precisamente lo opuesto a la filosofía de Gentoo, la optimización, así que te recomiendo que obvies genkernel y vayas directamente por la configuración manual de toda la vida o bien si todavía no te animas no dejes de hacerlo el día de mañana.

Respecto a la partición de arranque, el manual se refiere a la partición que contiene grub instalado, que no tiene nada que ver con la partición "activa" o "bootable".

Salud!

----------

## quilosaq

Aunque hayas arrancado con ubuntu, es muy probable que el nucleo que está en ejecución exporte el archivo config.gz de manera que antes del 

```
genkernel all
```

 deberías ejecutar 

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6
```

 Si te da un mensaje de error conviene que lo digas.

En cuanto a la partición de arranque será la misma en la que estas instalando gentoo y lo que te dicen respecto a tener soporte en el nucleo para ext2/ext3 debes aplicártelo a ext4.

----------

## hall9000

me da este error:

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

(chroot) pablo-desktop / #

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como recomendación: Usar genkernel es precisamente lo opuesto a la filosofía de Gentoo, la optimización, así que te recomiendo que obvies genkernel y vayas directamente por la configuración manual de toda la vida o bien si todavía no te animas no dejes de hacerlo el día de mañana.

 

espero algún día ser capaz de hacerlo pero ahora me conformo con ser capaz de instalar gentoo, con que funcione y me guste.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Seguro que montaste el /proc del anfitrión antes de entrar al chroot?

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

¿Que produce mount dentro del chroot?

```
# mount
```

----------

## hall9000

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Seguro que montaste el /proc del anfitrión antes de entrar al chroot?
> 
> 

 

yo creo que si, segui este orden:

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

de mount sale esto:

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=2021032k,nr_inodes=505258,mode=755)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

/dev/disk/by-uuid/04aca8e6-bbf1-4901-93b0-dafe8112ef7c on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered)

none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)

none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,relatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime)

none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755)

none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755)

/dev/sda6 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

none on /proc/fs/vmblock/mountPoint type vmblock (rw,relatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/pablo/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=2021032k,nr_inodes=505258,mode=755)

(chroot) pablo-desktop / #

----------

## quilosaq

Parece claro que el kernel de tu ubuntu no tiene activada la característica del /proc/config.gz. Tienes un par de opciones:

1ª.- Seguir adelante con genkernel all. Lo mas probable es que tu kernel no arranque a la primera -eso es normal- y tengas que volver sobre tus pasos para hacer un 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 y configurar manualmente tu kernel. Deberás mirar 7.c. Predeterminado: Configuración Manual

2ª.- Descargar y quemar un minimal-cd de gentoo (que si lleva un kernel con /proc/config.gz activado) y repetir los pasos para llegar a genkernel all. Aún es este caso podrías llegar a un kernel que no arrancara a la primera.

Te recomiendo la primera opción y que sigas preguntando cuando te atasques.

----------

## hall9000

parece que da un error ¿no?:

(chroot) pablo-desktop / #  genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

* Linux Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 for x86_64...

mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 bzImage...

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 for x86_64...

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

scripts/basic/docproc.c: In function 'docsect':

scripts/basic/docproc.c:336: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

*

Accessibility support (ACCESSIBILITY) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

scripts/basic/docproc.c: In function 'docsect':

scripts/basic/docproc.c:336: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc.o

  TIMEC   kernel/timeconst.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/io_delay.o

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

--

	LC_ALL = (unset),

	LC_NUMERIC = "C",

	LC_COLLATE = "C",

	LANG = "es_ES.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/scattered.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  MKCAP   arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

--

	LC_ALL = (unset),

	LC_NUMERIC = "C",

	LC_COLLATE = "C",

	LANG = "es_ES.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

--

  CC      lib/prio_heap.o

  CC      lib/prio_tree.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.o

  CC      lib/proportions.o

drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.c: In function 'pci_mmap_resource':

drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.c:753: warning: format '%16Lx' expects type 'long long unsigned int', but argument 9 has type 'resource_size_t'

drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.c:753: warning: format '%16Lx' expects type 'long long unsigned int', but argument 10 has type 'resource_size_t'

--

  CC      arch/x86/boot/compressed/cmdline.o

  CC      arch/x86/boot/compressed/early_serial_console.o

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c: In function 'emit_relocs':

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c:605: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c:612: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy

  CC      arch/x86/boot/mca.o

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c: In function 'main':

arch/x86/boot/compressed/mkpiggy.c:65: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

CRC 34b546d5

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Cannot locate kernel binary

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## quilosaq

¿Cual es la arquitectura que usa tu ubuntu?

```
uname -m
```

----------

## hall9000

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # uname -m

x86_64

----------

## quilosaq

Ejecuta el uname -m fuera del chroot.

----------

## hall9000

pablo@pablo-desktop:~$ uname -m

x86_64

pablo@pablo-desktop:~$

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con 

```
genkernel --clean all
```

 y si sigue dando error 

```
genkernel --mrproper all
```

----------

## hall9000

me sigue dando el mismo error:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) pablo-desktop / # genkernel --mrproper all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907
> 
> * Running with options: --mrproper all
> ...

 

¿crees que debería volver para atrás y intentar la configuración manual del núcleo? aunque la verdad que no se por donde empezar.  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

Aún no. Prueba a reinstalar las fuentes del kernel antes de ejecutar genkernel. 

```
emerge --sync

emerge gentoo-sources

genkernel all
```

----------

## hall9000

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) pablo-desktop / # genkernel all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907
> 
> * Running with options: all
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

Veamos algo mas.

```
ls -l /usr/src/

uname -a
```

----------

## hall9000

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # ls -l /usr/src/ 

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jan 31 21:08 linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jan 31 21:13 linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # uname -a

Linux pablo-desktop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

(chroot) pablo-desktop / #

----------

## quilosaq

```
ls -l /boot

cat /etc/fstab
```

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config
```

----------

## paynalton

 *Quote:*   

> * Linux Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 for x86_64...
> 
> mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist
> 
> * WARNING: Failed to mount /boot! 

 

has ya modificado el archivo /etc/fstab segun como dice el manual????

----------

## hall9000

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # ls -l /boot 

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 Jan 30 12:25 boot -> .

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2

/dev/ROOT		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

/dev/SWAP		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

(chroot) pablo-desktop / #

----------

## hall9000

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

Gentoo Linux Genkernel 3.4.10.907

Usage: 

	genkernel [options] all

Some useful options:

	--menuconfig		Run menuconfig after oldconfig

	--no-clean		Do not run make clean before compilation

	--no-mrproper		Do not run make mrproper before compilation,

				this is implied by --no-clean.

For a detailed list of supported options and flags; issue:

	genkernel --help

----------

## quilosaq

Me faltó un parámetro

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config all
```

----------

## paynalton

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> ...

 

En efecto, aun no has cambiado el FSTAB, checa en el manual, en la parte de configurar el equipo para que sepas como se cambia este archivo.

en resumen, genkernel está intentando montar el dispositivo /dev/BOOT (que no existe) en la carpeta /boot

----------

## hall9000

este parece que no da error, haber que te parece:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) pablo-desktop / # genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907
> 
> * Running with options: --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config all
> ...

 

¿y respecto a lo que dice paynalton?

----------

## quilosaq

Ese genkernel ha funcionado bien y puedes seguir adelante.

El problema estaba en el archivo  *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

  que configuraba mal a genkernel. Posiblemente el archivo se creo al ejecutar 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6
```

 que al no existir /proc/config.gz, resultó un archivo vacio y, por lo visto inconveniente. Lo mejor sería que lo eliminaras cuanto antes.

En cuanto a lo que dice paynalton hay que tener en cuenta que en tu configuración de particiones no tienes una partición separada para el arranque (/boot) sino que usas la misma partición raiz (/). Por eso el mensaje de genkernel es solo un aviso (warning) y en tu caso puede ser obviado. Para evitar esos avisos y otros que vendrán si que conviene que edites fstab y comentes (#) o elimines la linea que hace referencia a /dev/BOOT.

----------

## hall9000

 *Quote:*   

> que al no existir /proc/config.gz, resultó un archivo vacio y, por lo visto inconveniente. Lo mejor sería que lo eliminaras cuanto antes.
> 
> 

 

¿como lo elimino?

e editado /etc/fstab, no se si tendré que poner algo mas o si el orden es el correcto:

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/1615/pantallazo5to.png

aparte de eso sobre la configuración de red, mi internet es un cable que va directamente conectado al pc (sin router ni nada) supongo que configurando e instalando DHCP debe funcionar.

una imagen de mi conexión en ubuntu:

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9458/pantallazo7k.png

----------

## quilosaq

El comando para elimnar un archivo es rm. 

```
rm /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6
```

 rm es un comando básico. Haz 

```
man rm
```

 en una consola de ubuntu para saber más sobre él.

El fstab me parece bien. 

Seguramente con instalar un cliente dhcp tendrás acceso a internet pero nunca se sabe. Además antes de tener internet tu kernel debe arrancar y como te dije eso no siempre ocurre a la primera.

----------

## hall9000

bueno esto parece que marcha, e instalado la bitácora del sistema, el demonio cron y DHCP.

lo siguiente seria instalar el grub, pero si voy a usar el grub de ubuntu no tendría que instalar nada. ¿o hay que hacer algo en esta parte?

reiniciando el sistema ¿no?

----------

## quilosaq

Si tienes grub instalado en ubuntu puedes usarlo pero tendrás que configurarlo para que ese grub tenga información de tu partición gentoo y su kernel.

Tendrás que crear una entrada en el archivo menu.lst de ubuntu con los datos necesarios: title, root, kernel  e initrd, tal como dice el manual de instalación.

Otra opción es que instales grub en gentoo y crees una entrada en el menu para arrancar ubuntu.

----------

## hall9000

bueno al final e instalado el grub de gentoo y al crear el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf :

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/479/pantallazo9x.png

tengo varias dudas:

- e descomentado title, root (no se si esto tiene que estar comentado), kernel y initrd.

- tendré que cambiar 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 por 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

- también kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86  por kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64

- y real_root=/dev/sda3 por real_root=/dev/sda4

aparte de eso que pongo para tener windows 7 sda1 y ubuntu 10.04 sda2. 

¿o al estar windows dentro del grub de ubuntu solo hay que crear una entrada para el grub de ubuntu?

¿que tendría que poner entonces?

----------

## quilosaq

El parámetro root es fundamental para grub. Le indica en que partición está el kernel de manera que tienes que ponerlo apuntando a sda4 que en la nomenclatura grub sería 

```
root (hd0,3)
```

el resto de cambios que dices creo que están bien.

Para arrancar Windows 7, no estoy seguro pero supongo que valdrá el crear una entrada como la que pone en el manual para arrancar Windows XP teniendo en cuanta que tu partición de Windows es  *Quote:*   

> (hd0,0)

 

Para crear una entrada para ubuntu tendrás que ver que pone en el archivo menu.lst del directorio /boot de ubuntu. Abre una consola en ubuntu y copia el contenido de ese archivo antes de seguir adelante.

----------

## hall9000

este es el archivo menu.lst:

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/931/pantallazo15.png

se ve mal pero bueno, e copiado la parte que corresponde al kernel mas actual, al grub.conf y aqui esta:

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4084/pantallazo13.png

¿que debo cambiar? 

 la / de ubuntu esta en sda2

¿debo poner también root (hd0,1)?

----------

## quilosaq

La entrada para arrancar ubuntu no la entiendo. Yo comentaría (#) la línea uuid y añadiría 

```
root (hd0,1)
```

----------

## hall9000

bueno instalado grub reiniciado y funcionando tanto ubuntu como windows.

gentoo no arranca  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , este mensaje sale cuando intento iniciarlo:

Booting "Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r"

root (hd0,3)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boo/kernel-genkernel-amb64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5   root= /dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

error 15: file no found

press any key to continue......

le doy a enter y vuelve a salir el grub.

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que modificar el menu.lst de gentoo y sustituir la parte del nombre de archivo del kernel y del initrd y poner x86_64 en lugar de amd64. *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root= /dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

  quedaría  *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root= /dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

 Haz lo mismo con initrd.

----------

## ebray187

Ojo con el tipeo:

kernel /boo/kernel-genkernel-amb64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5   root= /dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

----------

## hall9000

bueno e cambiado lo que dices y a arrancado el sistema, pero ¡sorpresa! cuando para de cargar y me sale para escribir root y la contraseña resulta que no me detecta ni teclado ni ratón.

debe ser algún problema con los USB. 

así que sigo atascado.

ebray187dijo:

 *Quote:*   

> Ojo con el tipeo:
> 
> kernel /boo/kernel-genkernel-amb64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root= /dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda4

 

eso a sido fallo mio al copiar el mensaje.

----------

## agdg

Añade la USE evdev y la siguiente línea a /etc/make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

Arranca con Ubuntu, haz un chroot al entorno de gentoo, y una vez en él:

emerge -avuDN world

Te debería instalar el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

Una vez lo tenga, prueba a volver a iniciar el sistema.

----------

## hall9000

pues nada sigue igual. la USE endev ya la tenia y añadí INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

hice el emerge -avuDN world y se instalaron un montón de cosas 133 creo, mas de una hora.

reinicie y sigue igual, dejo una foto:

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/7328/pantallazo16.png

----------

## agdg

Ese problema no tiene nada que ver con el ratón y el teclado. Tienes un error en la configuración de grub. 

Postea la salida del comando ls -la /boot/

Postea tu grub.conf

PD: El sistema aun no te ha arrancado ni te esta pidiendo la contraseña.

----------

## quilosaq

En el archivo menu.lst modifica real_root y pon hda4 en lugar de sda4

----------

## hall9000

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # ls -la /boot/ 

total 8132

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Feb  1 22:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 Jan 30 12:27 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Jan 27 02:40 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1756320 Feb  1 16:37 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Jan 30 12:25 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Feb  2 21:03 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3617048 Feb  1 16:48 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2936560 Feb  1 16:37 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

(chroot) pablo-desktop / # 

si accedo a /boot/grub/grub.conf desde (chroot) pablo-desktop / # 

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

title windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

si lo hago desde (chroot) pablo-desktop init.d #  sale esto:

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

title windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title   Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-28-generic

root   (hd0,1)

#uuid   04aca8e6-bbf1-4901-93b0-dafe8112ef7c

kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic root=UUID=04aca8e6-bbf1-4901-93b0-dafe8$

initrd  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic

quiet

este ultimo es el que funciona porque puedo acceder a seven y ubuntu.

¿puede ser ese el error?

----------

## agdg

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5
> 
> root (hd0,3)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=$
> ...

 

El error esta en real_boot, aunque no has pegado la línea completa. real_root= debe hacer referencia a la partición donde esta el directorio raiz /. Haz que apunte al /dev/XXX adecuado. quilosaq te comento que apuntaras a /dev/hda4.

----------

## hall9000

cambie sda4 por hda4 y aparece un mensaje parecido:

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/1195/pantallazo17k.png

me parece que esto tiene mala solución.

 *Quote:*   

> El error esta en real_boot, aunque no has pegado la línea completa

 

a mi tampoco me sale completa aunque maximice el terminal, dándole al botón de ir a la derecha sale /dev/hda4 tras el símbolo $

----------

## agdg

El problema es el mismo. Lo que ocurre es que la partición root del sistema ( / )no esta correctamente configurada en el grub.

Ejemplo:

/dev/sda1 / <--- ubuntu

/dev/sda2 /home

/dev/sda3 / <--- gentoo

/dev/sda4 /boot

En este ejemplo, real_boot debe ser /dev/sda3 porque es la partición que corresponde con el root de gentoo. Por tanto lo que debes de hacer es colocar el dispositivo correcto en el grub, lo cual a veces no es una tarea sencilla.

¿Por qué no es una tarea sencilla? Porque por desgracia una configuración incorrecta del kernel puede provocar que al poblar /dev/, los discos duros sean reconocidos como ide (hda) o como sata (sda). Además en el caso de que exista más de un disco puede ocurrir que el orden de la detección de los discos cambie y por tanto cambie su denominación.

Si tiene más de un disco duro, déjalo desconectado (sin corriente por ejemplo) para simplificar las cosas. Después "estudia" tu disco duro, y configura correctamente el real_boot. Si tu caso fuese el del ejemplo anterior, el real_boot sería /dev/sda3 o /dev/hda3 en función de como este detectando el kernel el disco.

----------

## opotonil

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El error esta en real_boot, aunque no has pegado la línea completa 
> 
> a mi tampoco me sale completa aunque maximice el terminal, dándole al botón de ir a la derecha sale /dev/hda4 tras el símbolo $

 

Si has copiado desde el editor nano seleccionando con el raton y habia una o mas lineas que no entraban en la pantalla no has copiado la linea entera, tan solo lo que se mostraba por pantalla y de hay el simbolo "$" con el que nano indica que la linea continua a pesar de no mostrarse.

Comprueba la linea no vaya a ser el error mas tonto, tiene que ser exactamente:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda4

```

O bueno:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4

```

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

Publica la salida de 

```
# lspci -v
```

 desde una consola en ubuntu y ejecutado como root.

----------

## hall9000

opotonil escribio:

 *Quote:*   

> Si has copiado desde el editor nano seleccionando con el raton y habia una o mas lineas que no entraban en la pantalla no has copiado la linea entera, tan solo lo que se mostraba por pantalla y de hay el simbolo "$" con el que nano indica que la linea continua a pesar de no mostrarse.
> 
> Comprueba la linea no vaya a ser el error mas tonto, tiene que ser exactamente:
> 
> 

 

si exactamente después de $ viene /dev/hda4

lo que no viene es lo que pongo en negrita:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4

no se si es importante.

en cuanto a lspci -v da este resultado:

pablo@pablo-desktop:~$ sudo su

[sudo] password for pablo: 

root@pablo-desktop:/home/pablo# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Host Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP73 SMBus (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 07d8

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at c800 [size=64]

	I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]

	I/O ports at 1c80 [size=64]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

	Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb73

	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i USB (rev a1) (prog-if 10)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

	Memory at e6006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 [nForce 630i] USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI) (rev a1) (prog-if 20)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

	Memory at e6007000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0098

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b000

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

	[virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

	[virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

	[virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

	[virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

	Kernel modules: pata_amd

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

	Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1) (prog-if 01)

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

	Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 026f

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

	Memory behind bridge: e0000000-e3ffffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

	Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

	Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

	Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0000

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

	Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

	I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

	I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

	I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]

	Memory at e6004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [8c] SATA HBA <?>

	Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

	Kernel modules: ahci

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device e000

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

	Memory at e6008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

	Memory at e6009000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Memory at e600a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

	Kernel modules: forcedeth

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

	I/O ports at b000 [size=128]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at e3000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

	Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

	Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

	Kernel driver in use: nvidia

	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau

root@pablo-desktop:/home/pablo#

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que el kernel reconoció la partición raiz como sda4 y no hda4. Vuelve a cambiarlo en menu.lst. Cambia también en /etc/fstab /dev/BOOT por /dev/sda4 y ext3 por ext4.

----------

## hall9000

 *Quote:*   

> Cambia también en /etc/fstab /dev/BOOT por /dev/sda4 y ext3 por ext4.

 

este es mi fstab:

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9453/pantallazo5e.png

¿dices que cambie lo que esta señalado? ¿y lo descomento? 

¿no vale con lo que e creado mas abajo?

¿o tengo que crear un /boot abajo?

----------

## agdg

El fstab, tal y como sale en la imagen que has colgado, está bien salvo que le falta /boot: añadelo. Sin embargo te recomiendo que evites en lo posible ese tipo de nomenclatura, y en su lugar uses UUID: te ahorraras muchos problemas.

Te pego un fragmento de mi fstab para que veas a que me refiero:

```
##################

#   SSD SYSTEM   #

##################

# SSD - / - 2º Particion

UUID=31945820-1a0a-490e-87c0-346df947a0b2   /   ext4   defaults,discard,noatime   0  1

# SSD - /boot - 1º Particion

UUID=5250bac4-0378-419a-84f7-e51f51926e5d   /boot   ext2   defaults,noatime   1  1

##################

#   HDD SYSTEM   #

##################

# HDD - /usr/src - /dev/sdb3

UUID=fa4bb4d2-01a1-43b4-b2ab-b80ef283e859   /usr/src   ext4   defaults,noatime   0   2

# HDD - /usr/portage - /dev/sdb5

UUID=b0c18cd1-b47b-40b4-a6e8-aee3e23579a6   /usr/portage   ext2   defaults,noatime   0  0
```

Como vez, yo no tengo /dev/; en su lugar uso la UUID. 

Si quieres averiaguar los UUID de tus discos, tan solo debes de hacer: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

```
agd@agd-desktop ~ $ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 feb  5 15:37 31945820-1a0a-490e-87c0-346df947a0b2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 feb  5 15:37 5250bac4-0378-419a-84f7-e51f51926e5d -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 feb  5 15:37 58f6e80b-ff78-45d0-98a7-a4143d84dae2 -> ../../sdf1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 feb  5 15:37 632d58b5-eb9c-40cd-9688-a780bebc2f16 -> ../../md0
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *hall9000 wrote:*   

> ...¿no vale con lo que e creado mas abajo?
> 
> ¿o tengo que crear un /boot abajo?

 

No había visto esas líneas que creaste. El fstab, tal como lo tienes está bien.

----------

